
Postbox (Sparrow/Thunderbird alternative) on sale - iuguy
http://www3.postbox-inc.com/?/blog/entry/first_thunderbird_now_sparrow/
======
zethraeus
Does anyone here use Postbox? I'd love to hear Pros/Cons from a savvy user's
perspective.

Edit: Aaaand there's a trial. I'd still like to hear thoughts though!

~~~
iuguy
Hi,

I use Postbox. It's pretty cool. While it's not without it's flaws (I'd like
labels etc. to be visible in the list of messages, doesn't support mail merge
and a few other niggles) on the whole it's pretty nice and to be honest at the
current price it's a steal.

I'd say give it a try and if you like it, go for it. If not, no bad.

